# Wife's Q7 died -- assumed bad batter and/or alternator



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

The Q7 started acting as if the transmission was not pulling, she pulled off the road, the ABS lights came on, the motor died and would not start, with a "low battery" warning. 
After a while it will start, but if you turn it off it will not restart -- nor will the windows (anything electrical) hardly work, unless it sits a while. So, it seems to be a drained/bad battery and/or a bad alternator as she drives it daily. Had to tow it to the dealership 70 miles away via a call to Audi Roadside Assistance.
Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sounds like a loose battery cable, similar to what the Touareg has a TSB out for. Or maybe simply a bad battery cell or alternator as you describe. Charge it up and find out how many volts it shows when at idle. It obviously lost electrical power while driving. Cars can't run without electrical power like planes. They should start installing dual magneto impulse couplings to keep car engines running no matter what










_Modified by Tahoe12 at 9:56 AM 7-31-2008_


----------

